# Cheap, vintage convertibles?



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

As I'm moving to Southern California and I don't have to shuttle around a brood of kids, I was thinking about getting a classic convertible.

Is anyone here a classic car afficianado? What would be a good option? I don't really care about having anything rare or show quality. I'd just like it to be as cheap and reliable as possible. Obviously reliability is relative--I'm not expecting anything that will be as dependable as a new Honda Civic.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

1960 Triumph TR3-A










Oh wait you said reliable [8]


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

88 Chrysler LeBaron turbo woody convertable. Think "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" and you're right on. I gaurantee you'd be the only one cruising for chicks in one. 
I know K-cars (which the LeBaron of the era is one) are crap and always have been but I've had three now and I've always wanted a convertible. 
Now back to your regular normal answers.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Early 70's MGB (With the chrome)
80's Saab 900 coupe convertable
Late 60's VW Karmann Ghia
Porsche 914

If not reliable, all can be maintained if you have some inkling of mechanics, save the Saab 900 which has a rather complex engine control system. Parts should be relatively easy to get for everything but the VW. Look to pay between $5,000 and $10,000 for good examples. I think the MGB has the most style/performance/fun for the buck, but that's just me.

If it were up to me I'd save up and get a Lotus/Caterham Super 7, which, driving, is commonly referred to as "The most fun you can have with your pants on." Used they run around $15K, but you're getting a pretty mean, if not totally spartan, light sports car. The current top-of-the-line Caterham variant, the CSR, is available with a Cosworth engine that lets it beat everything on the road, except for the most exotic supercars. 0-60MPH in an insane 3 seconds, from a car that can be put together for $50K.


FUN!



Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

If you're looking to go cheap, the Fiat spider is hard to beat...5k will get you a low mileage car in great condition. If you want something a bit older look towards the Fiat 850 though what you gain in styling you lose under the hood.

MG may be another car to look into....1966 MGB, british racing green with wire wheels.......whew

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I'm absolutely willing to sacrifice speed for price. Besides, with my insurance rates, I don't need a temptation to speed.

These are two of the cars that I was looking at on Carsoup.com









1964 Chevy Corvair, $2600, 90k miles









1963 Triumph Spitfire, Hard and soft tops, $3500, 40k miles

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'm absolutely willing to sacrifice speed for price. Besides, with my insurance rates, I don't need a temptation to speed.
> 
> ...


Of these two, I would certainly go with the Corvair. I'm not generally a fan of American cars, but the Corvair convertible is a certified classic, the Spitfire, less so. However, given their age, either car is likely to be a real money pit. Of course, this is true for almost any car of that age.

Someone suggested a Fiat 128 spyder, always one of my favorite cars in terms of looks... hey, it's a body by Farina! I've owned several over the years, and when they were running, they were great, albeit somewhat underpowered. However, there is a reason for the saying... FIAT: Fix It Again, Tony. That said, if you can find one that is already in good cosmetic and mechanical condition (and I see them occasionally for around $1500), and you live near a good mechanic experienced with these cars, you'd have a real winner.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

VW Beetle convertible. What says "classic" more than that? 

Warmest regards

P.S. On a more realistic note, possibly a Miata? They have been around for over 2 decades now and probably be had on the cheap.


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah the lure of a sports car! Getting into a vintage sports car for low dollars is easy, what's more important to consider is the cost over time. As a wise mechanic once told me "It costs as much to paint an MGB as a Jaguar", and at the end of the day the Jaguar is always going to be worth more!

I've owned Triumphs, SAABs and Porsches and VW's. Be careful with the Spitfire or TR6 they are poorly engineered cars. With the Triumphs I had (and drove sparingly) I was replacing things like fuel pumps and Master cylinders more than once. The German cars are far better engineered and the parts seem to be more durable. A Porsche 914 would be a fun car and drives much better than any Triumph ever will, watch them though, if they have rust in and around the door sills, they will literally fold in half.

Porsche 911's are really the way to go, I suspect that entry level ones are out of your price range, but there is always a demand for a good used 911, (the other side benefit is that in all the years I have had a 911 I have never had to "apologize" for it, no one can belittle a 911, they are held to mythical status by almost everyone, except maybe corvette owners)

If I could only have one fun car, and speed was not an issue, I would choose a late model VW beetle convertible (1976-1978). I am pretty much convinced you could drive this car and enjoy it and when you were finished you could sell it for what you paid for it. These cars do not seem to depreciate over time. Don't believe me? check current Ebay prices! Almost all the parts for these cars are still available, remember they made literally millions of them so there will always be a supply of parts. With a good repair manual you could do as much of the work on it yourself as you wanted and farm out the rest. Parts literally bolt off or on with a wrench.

Before you buy any car, sit down and seriously evaluate how you are going to use it. Then research parts availability, and find a mechanic you can trust. Remember that it is a hobby, so money is going to be spent that cannot be recouped. (No one ever got their green fees back playing golf.)

Have fun, let us know what you purchased!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quoteNo one ever got their green fees back playing golf.)


That's not altogether true [8D]

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Skrip (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Alfa Romeo. They are more reliable than Fiat and usually fairly inexpensive with great styling.


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> I'd just like it to be as *cheap* and *reliable* as possible.


Start looking for a mid-to-late 1960s Mustang, Camaro, or Impala ragtop. Each is *cheap* and quite *reliable* _relative_ to any Corvair, Spitfire, TR-3, Fiat Spyder, MG, and/or Alfa Romeo.

Speaking relatively, southern California is rife with such vehicles. Best times for purchasing such cars are (obviously) autumn and winter. Everybody wants this type of car when the sun is shining in southern California.
_________________________________


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

That's perfect. I'll be taking care of my younger brother's car for the fall while he's in Hong Kong, so I'd be in the market around Christmas.

I absolutely love the mid 60s Mustangs (who doesn't?) but in my early searching they seemed to be quite a bit more expensive. However, they seemed to be quite a bit cheaper in MN than in LA.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Skrip_
> 
> I'm surprised nobody mentioned Alfa Romeo. They are more reliable than Fiat and usually fairly inexpensive with great styling.


That's a stunning car. 59 Spyder? It would be high on my list if I had about 5 times the budget that I do.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Skrip_
> 
> I'm surprised nobody mentioned Alfa Romeo. They are more reliable than Fiat and usually fairly inexpensive with great styling.


While very nice from an interest perspective, I don't think an old Alfa is a good suggestion for a daily driver.

You need something that parts are readily available. It is very difficult to rely on a car that lacks numerous part networks offering overnight service. We take for granted the supplier networks available to dealers and mechanics that can send parts ready for service first thing tomorrow.

Once you've experienced the joy of tracking down some minor switch or sensor no longer carried by the dealer or major networks (but keeping the vehicle from running), you'll think twice about depending solely on some oddball vehicle. Don't get me wrong, I've always had a soft spot for anything that leaks, runs hot, and is cold in the winter. But when that MUST get you to the Monday morning meeting, try something like an old Mustang.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

In California you probably have a number of options.

I would think with some work you could find a daily driven 60's Mustang. That would probably be my choice. There is such a huge aftermarket for these cars that you would never run into a parts shortage - everything from trim to sheetmetal is still available.

I can't comment on the other cars, but I have to wonder how long you'd be down if someone backed into your Fiat and they had to find body panels for it?

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheap, reliable, old and convertible are words that don't mix well. Have you decided on a particular era? Do you have the time, expertise and desire to work on a car; or will you employ a mechanic?

To be realistic, you are probably going to have to forget about "reliable" unless you want to cut the top off of an old Honda Accord. The unfortunate part of dropping reliable is that "cheap" quickly rides off into the distance unless you intend to do your own repairs (and if you value your time, then expensive is often unavoidable).

You might want to think about an e30 (BMW) convertible... I'm not sure if that is old enough to fit your liking, but I bet that are all over the place in California. The e30s are relatively easy to work on and they are pretty cheap.


Best of luck.


----------



## Skrip (Apr 12, 2006)

If you want a reliable and old convertible, Mercedes Benzs from the 1960s tend to be more reliable than the Italian cars.

For example the 230SL with its hard and soft top.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe an inline 6 Mustang would be a good choice. I could save money by skipping the V8, and down the road I can do an engine swap.

I don't know much about fixing cars, though I'm mechanically minded (I work on bikes and built a robot). My uncle lives in the area and he can do quite a few things with cars so perhaps he could tutor me.

The other option would be to buy his Datsun/Nissan 280ZX for about 100 bucks. It's a fun car but it's not a convertible and it wouldn't be nearly as "cool." I can admit it, coolness is what I'm after.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mazda Miata. You can get a low-mileage car in great shape for $5-7k, depending on year, and it won't cost you a ton of cash to operate. I have a 94 with 42,000 miles on it, and have owned it since 1996. It still looks nearly showroom and runs perfect.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Knightly_
> 
> Maybe an inline 6 Mustang would be a good choice. I could save money by skipping the V8, and down the road I can do an engine swap.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest a Pontiac Firebird 68 or 69. Not as popular as the mustang, so it will have some "uniqueness", but should still be inexpensive enough to get one in decent condition.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

How about a Jeep?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Skrip_
> 
> I'm surprised nobody mentioned Alfa Romeo. They are more reliable than Fiat and usually fairly inexpensive with great styling.


I love Alfas (at one point I had a GTV 1750 with a souped-up 2 liter engine in it), but they can be incredibly expensive to repair. At one point, one of the mechanics working on my Alfa said I should get a Ferrari instead, because they cost the same to fix.

Also, depending upon the age it can be difficult to figure out what part goes in your car, notwithstanding what the manual says. That's because the Italian parts factories were on strike so much that Alfa (and other Italian makes) had to swap in nonstandard parts from wherever they could get them to keep the assembly line running.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

I grew up around classic British sportscars, and they have their charms. However, if you're looking for a daily driver I think you'd be better served by a more modern car. Briguy's suggestion above is excellent. An early Miata gives you the elemental driving experience of the best non-Lotus sportscars but with a better shifter and better steering. You'll also have more drive time due to their reliability and about 10MPG better performance than an MGB or TR4A. If some people don't consider it a classic now, they will in a decade because it's the finest automobile of the past quarter-century by a huge margin.

Like most cars, the very first ones (1990-1993) are the best. The later ones had larger engines, which were not as rev-happy. The best model if you're a traditionalist is the 1991 LE, which had British Racing Green paint, tan leather (with a black top, alas) and a wood Nardi shift knob. Replace the steering wheel rim with the Moss Motors for the full effect.










[edit to fix images]

If you're more fashion forward, consider the one I drove from 16 until an SUV driving idiot (redundant, I know) decided to smash into me: a 1993 LE. These are black with red leather and top, cool aluminum accents, and ultralight (and strong) BBS forged alloy wheels that make it (along with the 1992 black special edition Miata) the best handling Miata of all.

[edit to add images]

If a Miata isn't your thing, you cannot do better than a Lotus Elan. Even a 356 Porsche pales in comparison to the Elan. The Elan is so well balanced as to feel beyond the capabilities of man to design.

Also, if your thing is driving, skip anything with an American badge. But if you'll never see a twisty mountain road, then I suppose something more nautical like a Corvair, Corvette, Mustang, Sunbeam ior T-Bird might be OK. The only exception I'd make is if you can find an early (1991-??) Panoz AIV. Make sure to get the early one with the 4.9L Ford pushrod V8, and not the later model with the more powerful but much heavier 4.6L DOHC V8. The 225 or so hp of the pushrod engine is more than enough for the 2000lb or so car, and if you want more the old American V8s are easy to beef up. The AIV is a Tim Costin - brother of Mike Costin, the "Cos" in venerable English engine builder Cosworth - chassis design that was originally conceived to hold a 4-pot in Ireland but was improved with lightweight hydroformed aluminum coachwork designed by Freeman Thomas (New Beetle, Audi TT, Audi A6, Chrysler 300). Thanks to its low weight, it is one of the few truly fast cars that's fun to drive at sane speeds.


----------



## Skrip (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know about anybody else, but I love a Moss gearbox.

No synchromesh is good for the reflexes.


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by SGladwell_
> 
> If a Miata isn't your thing, you cannot do better than a Lotus Elan. Even a 356 Porsche pales in comparison to the Elan. The Elan is so well balanced as to feel beyond the capabilities of man to design.
> 
> Also, if your thing is driving, skip anything with an American badge. But if you'll never see a twisty mountain road, then I suppose something more nautical like a Corvair, Corvette, Mustang, Sunbeam ior T-Bird might be OK.


With all due respect to your understandably enthusiastic advocacy of the Elan, I suspect from the parameters ("as cheap and reliable as possible") of Mr. Knightly's original post as well as his follow-up remarks that his needs are best met by what you refer to as "something more nautical." In fact, that's likely why he above remarked as he did on the 12th of April.

Still owning more than my fair share of Lotus automobiles, one of which happens to a 1973 Sprint DHC 5-speed that I purchased new, I don't feel the Elan is really able to qualify unless Mr. Knightly wishes to compromise his original parameters.

By the way, my Elan Sprint still gets a "reliable" six to eight thousand miles yearly. It's shown below at Windan'Sea beach near our primary home. If you look closely, Mr. Gladwell, you just might be able to see our Bedlington Terrier through the reflection and distortion of the windscreen. She's wearing some of those Jecklin Floats of which I remain so fond!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't mean to stereotype anyone, but the Miatas and the first generation Z3s are not the most masculine looking convertibles. I'd say driving one of those in So. Cal. is going to get you this same common "impression" from people.

The vintage European models at least have some nostalgic value, though they may not be the most reliable. If you can find a good deal on an older Porsche, that would be a good way to go.

Just my 2 cents.
Paul

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

While the topic of vintage convertibles may sound appealing, everyone should re-read the first post.

Would you want to spend an hour caught in hot LA traffic day after day driving a fourty year old car. On a limited budget. Did I mention the heat?

Please. How many here have actually been in these cars you mention. Most will thoroughly bake you on a cool day from either engine or exhaust heat. Parts are expensive and can take days to source. Some simply are not available, and must be fabricated or modified. It matters not what kind of mechanical skills you possess if the parts aren't available. Also, these cars were not built for modern commutes, and don't enjoy idling for hours in traffic.

Old cars are good for those who either drive them only on nice days, or don't have a need to drive very far each day. For instance, if you live a mile or so from work, and don't drive much more throughout the day, an older car may be fine. But that said, I would never commute daily with a fourty year old Alfa Romeo as my only car.

If it is your only car, you drive a lot, and the budget is not unlimited, stay away from old European convertibles. I would certainly risk someone thinking I look gay driving past in a Miata (as implied earlier), than being stranded and destitute with my 1962 Fill-in-the-blank.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by I_Should_Be_Working_
> 
> While the topic of vintage convertibles may sound appealing, everyone should re-read the first post.
> 
> ...


Yes, but when they run they're beautiful 

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Trend,

Oh I know. It makes you wonder why BMW would make something like the Z4. Everything need not be retro, but why must it all be "edgy" and "provocative".


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by I_Should_Be_Working_
> 
> Trend,
> 
> Oh I know. It makes you wonder why BMW would make something like the Z4. Everything need not be retro, but why must it all be "edgy" and "provocative".


The "minds" at BMW thought it was necessary.

Why did most American car makers go away from RWD vehicles?

I only hope GM never stops making the Vette. In it's current version, I think it looks very good. A Z06 convertible would be a very nice car to have in the garage.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## blantons (Apr 4, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded. I really enjoy the "bubble" headlight design, although I admit it does look a bit more like a Viper from the front. The vette is a marvel of engineering though, especially the Z06. Cornering, braking, and automatic traction/stability control is far beyond its Dodge counterpart, for less cash to boot. Sure there's a marginal 0-60 difference, but the vette is a much more "drivable" car than the Viper, which really should only be driven on ideal road conditions. Still preserving the American pride in automaking after all these years.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Mr. Knightly,

I'm very much enjoying my 2005 Lotus Elise. I drive it locally in LA and have taken it up to the north coast (Fort Bragg near Mendocino).

It has a Toyota motor and seems very well put together compared to the Lotus 7 and Lotus Europa I had some time back. It cost somewhat less than a Corvette and it goes very fast. I am anticipating considerably more durability than previous Lotuses.

The only other car I'd consider would be a Caterham 7. I might even sell the Elise and get one. The Seven is, however, extremely spartan and not fun in the rain. At least the Elise is almost water tight.

Several of the cars mentioned above, Alfas, Triumphs, VW's, Fiat Spyder, are beautiful but IMHO, not reliable over the long term. The older Lotuses, Sevens and Elans are very appealing but parts are sometimes made of unobtanium.

A friend was on the Miata design team. He told me they took an Elan to Japan to demonstrate to the honchos what a sportscar was supposed to be. The Elan, Miata connection is obvious. But the *Miatas* are relaible, I'm told, and durable. There are a lot of them.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Skrip (Apr 12, 2006)

My daily driver used to be a 50 year old Jaguar XK120 and now it's an Austin Healy so go figure.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Off of the subject, but am I the only one who wishes he was 20 and back in college, so that I could justify buying a Subaru WRX? I say 20 and in college, because I feel it is definitely a young persons toy, with a hell of a lot of gitty up and go. It just doesn't seem like a car for a man of 37. Plus, more importantly, my wife doesn't like it.

Another sharp new convertible is the Audi A4

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> Off of the subject, but am I the only one who wishes he was 20 and back in college, so that I could justify buying a Subaru WRX? I say 20 and in college, because I feel it is definitely a young persons toy, with a hell of a lot of gitty up and go. It just doesn't seem like a car for a man of 37. Plus, more importantly, my wife doesn't like it.
> 
> ...


My wife doesn't like the Lotus Elise, but she is happy for me to have it.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I love the Alpha but reliability and Alpha were never put in the same sentence in my day of buying European cars. Any of the older European cars will not be reliable to todays standards. If you want a classic I would say you will need to put up with much maintainance. For a reliabel convertible consider the Miata, VW (any of them). For something classic and affortable it depends on your definition of affordable. I cannot imagine a sports car from the 50's or 60's being inexpensive, maybe not overly expensive...the MG was always the most reliable of the old English 2 seaters, the Fiat Syder was good in it's day, but getting parts for any of these will be difficult and expensive. Why not consier the new Mini convertible, cheap and fun, the New Beetle convertible, the new Mustang convertible, or one not too old of any of the current line of convertibles. In SoCal you can get a remarkable good conditioned old car due to no winters and not salt on the road but an old car is still an old car, and if you only want it for weekends then that opens up many doors. 

Good luck

guit


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I envy you if you could afford a WRX in college. I love the car, but I wish that it had come out 10 years ago so that I could find a used model in my price range.

I really appreciate all of the input, although some of the suggestions are getting a little out of hand (if only corvettes and lotuses were an option!).

I'm glad that discussion has come around to the Miata, since I've been thinking about both sides of the issue. I respect the car as a purist sports car. The price, gearbox, and reliability are great. On the other hand, it wasn't so much a sports car that I was after as a convertible with character. I don't have an apartment yet, but my biggest priority is living close to my school. I won't live more than 8 miles away and I won't need to go on a freeway. I may even live within feasible walking distance. That's one of the reasons that I thought that a vintage car might work as a daily driver.

In any event, I've got a lot to think about before Christmas, when my brother gets back from Hong Kong and takes his car back.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

If your a student, then you really might want to rethink this idea. Everyone is free to choose their own headaches... but when you are trying to make it to class and your car won't start, you might be wishing you had a Honda Civic.


----------



## Skrip (Apr 12, 2006)

There's also the somewhat scarce Volvo 1800, which isn't too expensive.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> Off of the subject, but am I the only one who wishes he was 20 and back in college, so that I could justify buying a Subaru WRX? I say 20 and in college, because I feel it is definitely a young persons toy, with a hell of a lot of gitty up and go. It just doesn't seem like a car for a man of 37. Plus, more importantly, my wife doesn't like it.


I'm leasing a Saab 9-2X right now, which is a WRX wagon, with the STi suspension, and the "high school parking lot" looks knocked out of it by Saab's styling department. Great car, good performance and decent milage (around 25MPG highway)

My boss at work just got a WRX STi, which is frighteningly fast. Loaded with four big guys, it still throws you back in your seat when accelerating.

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

When I was in grad school I drove a nice little Fiat 131 but it sure didn't hold up. When I got out I bought a not too older VW Beetle convertible and I regret to this day that I sold it. It was red and it was wonderful. Slow but fun, noisy but fun, and once I had new heater boxes it was warm too. Whatever you get do yourself a favor make it easy to maintain.

guit


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

I own two great 'cheap' convertibles and I love them both for different reasons. 1974 MGB Roadster and 1984 Mercedes 380SL. Totally different cars but I love them both.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

I love the TR 6, never had problems with mine. I also love the Alpha, Fiat and most others.
One, never had one, but always wanted to drive the Spitfire.

I agree about the Audi A4, great, inexpensive car.
I am moving on to the S4 or the Cabriolet.
I love the Audi, this is my favorite car.
Have nice day


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by DukeGrad_
> 
> Gentlemen
> 
> ...


An S4 wagon. A grocery getter with guts!

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I bought a new TR6 in '74. The transmission lost parts on a daily basis. It was fun, kept it for the summer then sold it for a 2002. Now that was a great car..I sold a 2002 to get the TR6 and realized what I had done in short order.

guit


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

guitone, you remind me of the late seventies when the crowd of guys I chummed with all chose to drive sports cars. One day the three of us were simultaneously working inside the door panel of our cars. I with a TR6, the other two guys had a Porsche 914 and BMW 2002tii. One look inside at the inner door workings and you instantly new which was the better car. Shortly after, I switched to german and never looked back!


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by 44XT_
> 
> guitone, you remind me of the late seventies when the crowd of guys I chummed with all chose to drive sports cars. One day the three of us were simultaneously working inside the door panel of our cars. I with a TR6, the other two guys had a Porsche 914 and BMW 2002tii. One look inside at the inner door workings and you instantly new which was the better car. Shortly after, I switched to german and never looked back!


It's funny you would say that. I have pulled apart much newer German cars and found the insides to be poorly assembled.


----------

